# Adjusting to our new home



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

...with our V of course!

Has anyone moved into a new home and noticed a change in your V? Bentley is over a year but we lived in an 850 square foot apartment since he was born up until around 1 week ago. He now has an open floor plan house with a big back yard fenced in to run and chase lizards to his little hearts content!

I noticed he is less affectionate and is more interested in chasing lizards than coming to snuggle with us as he previously was. At the end of the night he will come lay on the couch and he still sneaks under the covers after we have fallen asleep but I miss my little cuddle bug vizsla!

Part of the reason that drew me to the breed was their love for being around their owners and following them everywhere. I no longer have my shadow following me to the bathroom  Im secretly hoping he just hasnt realized we arent leaving this house and he can chase lizards whenever he wants (his favorite past time) and that he will come back to being my cuddle buddy and shadow.

Anyone else experience this? Do you think it will go back to normal?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I do think it will go back to normal. 

Willie gets a little less interested in cuddle time when the acorns start falling from the oak tree. That is when his yard gets a lot more squirrel activity and it becomes so much more fun!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure that once Bentley has checked out thoroughly his new 'hood he'll be back to velcro boy


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Cannot wait for my velcro buddy to be back!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We live in an apartment in the city. When we go to visit family in the country, we stay at a bed and breakfast place that has couple of separate cottages with nice fenced backyards. Isaac loves going there, however, he would not stay in the backyard unless we are there with him. He definitely wants to be outside, but if we go inside he will complain but still follow us.

On the other hand, the backyard there did not have any squirrel/lizard activity going on. Isaac will probably forget all about us as well, if that was part of the equation.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We live in town with our dogs, but have a lake home that we visit as much as we can throughout the summer. When we are there, Bristol doesn't care where we are - there are more important things to do, chase squirrels and rabbits, track deer, and stalk birds. When we come home, she is back to our cuddly little girl. Once the novelty wears off, I'm sure your Bentley will be back to his velcro self.


----------

